# Kind of a important question regarding ranking



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Be happy you are in and do your time.That is the Local you want to be in.(Any local,actually).


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't just sit on your butt, be proactive. Bug your BA to get you in the next available class. Ask if you can test up because of the way you got in. Keep asking questions.


----------

